# Identification help: Raliegh Carlton



## krathognis (Aug 3, 2021)

I recently inherited my father's old Carlton.  I know he used it at least in the late 70s up through 81/82, but it has been in storage of some kind or another for most of the last 40 years.  He was very fond of the bike and would recount that it was some kind of special edition, however that's all the information we have.  I've run through all the forums,catalogs,blogposts i can find to try and date the goofy thing, but have come up short.  I can't find a serial number anywhere either.  

I'd appreciate any help the community could give me in dating it/ finding more info.

known:
Raleigh badged Carlton 10 speed orange/green livery 
Normandy hubs
sturmey-archer wheels
b17 saddle (worn and replaced with a modern temporary)
Brakes: GB "88" (1969-1970 ?? )
madea suntour derailleur
sakae stem
Huret shifters
nervar cranks


----------



## krathognis (Aug 3, 2021)

a few more


----------



## juvela (Aug 3, 2021)

-----

thanks so much for sharing your Dad's cycle with the forum!  😉

details of fittings bracket the bicycle's date to right at the 1969-70 date you mention

1970 was the final year for the threaded alloy dustcap on the Atom model 440 pedals

model of headset tells us steerer shall be threaded 26TPI

original rear mech may have been Huret Allvit model nr. 1900 with the red pulleys

original stem & bar set was likely GB with a drop pattern bar

frame constructed of BOCAMA lugs and Vagner DP+ fork crown
the "60" and the "72" markings visible on the lugs refer to the angle in degrees of their respective tube sockets

_possible _tubing may be three-tube 531 plain gauge

others readers will be along shortly with more and better information  😃

---

found this Carlton catalogue dated 1968-1969; unfortunately nothing quite lines up with your example:



			https://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/Retro-Raleighs/68-69_Carlton.pdf
		


there is a 1970 dated catalogue posted here...but once again nothing shown lines up exactly with the subject machine:









						Carlton bicycles catalogs -
					

...




					2velo.com
				




one thing to keep in mind when looking through back catalogues is that the products shown can vary according to their intended market area


-----


----------



## krathognis (Aug 3, 2021)

Excellent. thanks so much for all the info!


----------



## many408 (Aug 7, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Perhaps not; I recently had a Raleigh Gran Sport with a 24tpi Raleigh-pattern headset.  It was even stamped so somewhere, underside of the top nut I think.


----------



## juvela (Aug 7, 2021)

many408 said:


> Perhaps not; I recently had a Raleigh Gran Sport with a 24tpi Raleigh-pattern headset.  It was even stamped so somewhere, underside of the top nut I think.




-----

thanks very much for sharing this oddity   😉 

every GS have had the opportunity to see, either in images or in person, has come with the Alatet so this must be a rare example

---

in the case of the subject cycle it is moot as the X marking on the bottom bracket shell tells us that the shell is 71mm in width which means 26TPI

they did produce some cycles which had a 26TPI steerer with a 24TPI shell but none the other way round

both the Raleigh and the Alatet headsets were done by Thomas D. Cross and Sons, Ltd of Birmingham (TDC)

-----


----------

